# DT's Haunt



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Starting to put things out. It is nice to be able to put things out at my new house. Here is the first picture. Don't expect alot. Just starting to get back into the game.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new house. Don't worry, it will get bigger every year and then you'll need a bigger house to haunt (and hold all your stuff).


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay!!! Congrats DT


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks guys. It is awesome being able to put up Halloween stuff again.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was able to add more stuff. I love this time of year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking great! Congrats on your new place.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That dead debbie in the blue light is spooky LOL. YUCK!! Great job.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you. Now I just need to build a crypt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice, glad you're able to enjoy the season again!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Stuff looks good! How are the new neighbors reacting??


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Stuff looks good! How are the new neighbors reacting??


Have had a lot of kids stop and look so I am thinking that is good. Normally I don't get a lot of people looking at my groundbreakers. Usally it is the FCG that gets them. But I don't have that this year.

Oh, I forgot that the lights are from Gory Corey.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking good DT!:devil:


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Back at it DT! Good to see you, I haven't started putting mine out just yet, scaling back, way back, myself this year. Looks like you are off to a great start! Be Happy!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

PeeWeePinson said:


> Back at it DT! Good to see you, I haven't started putting mine out just yet, scaling back, way back, myself this year. Looks like you are off to a great start! Be Happy!!


Thank you PeeWee! For me this is scaling back. It was the best I could do with just closing on a house two weeks ago. Next year I will add better bodies to them and fix their faces. Then I need something animatronic. I can't wait to see yours.

The funny thing after I moved, and you may or may not know her, but Lhollow lives about 1/2 mile away from my house. That is so cool if you ask me.:googly:


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

That woman in the nightgown is fantastic. Did you make that yourself?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

djchrisb said:


> That woman in the nightgown is fantastic. Did you make that yourself?


saddly no. I got lazy and dare I say, bought Donna the dead. I did spray paint black and red on her front.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

djchrisb said:


> That woman in the nightgown is fantastic. Did you make that yourself?


Oh, and thank you for the voiceover. It should be good with my website.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I've seen lots of posts from Lhollow, you both can kick butt this season in the neighborhood. I am doing a graveyard only this year instead of the big house or trail like I usually do, it's all seem to be able to complete this year. A hard divorce takes alot out of you doesn't brother?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

PeeWeePinson said:


> I've seen lots of posts from Lhollow, you both can kick butt this season in the neighborhood. I am doing a graveyard only this year instead of the big house or trail like I usually do, it's all seem to be able to complete this year. A hard divorce takes alot out of you doesn't brother?


Yes it does. But at least I didn't have any kids involved. So I know you got the worst of it. But I know we both are going to come out of this smelling like a rose. Or a black rose because of Halloween. LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great DT..the shadows from your props look cool on the house.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Lilly said:


> looks great DT..the shadows from your props look cool on the house.


Thank you. That is nice of you to say.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just wanted to tell everyone because something funny happend yesterday with one of my props. Anyway, my girlfriends little girl told me that some kids were looking at my display yesterday when one of them dared the other one to go up my my Donna the Dead girl and feel her up. of course the kid took the challege. All I can say is, stay off the drugs.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The yard looks terrific.


----------

